# UQM Quality and Reliability?



## unvmee2 (Feb 20, 2012)

The UQM motor and controller (probably other parts as well) are in the Coda. Does anyone know much about UQM's quality and reliability of their products. It appears people can buy UQM products. 

Here is UQM's link: http://www.uqm.com/powerphase pro.html

Any input about UQM's products would be great!


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Basically: They're good, but they are crazy expensive.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

unvmee2 said:


> The UQM motor and controller (probably other parts as well) are in the Coda. Does anyone know much about UQM's quality and reliability of their products. It appears people can buy UQM products.
> 
> Here is UQM's link: http://www.uqm.com/powerphase pro.html
> 
> Any input about UQM's products would be great!


There's a 150 on flea bay right now for $27.5k
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UQM-POWERPHASE-150-kWh-Electric-Vehicle-Motor-with-Controller/220973902558


----------



## unvmee2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. Wow... that is crazy expensive! $27k eFing out there!


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

unvmee2 said:


> Thank you for your replies. Wow... that is crazy expensive! $27k eFing out there!


Well considering that the more common number is $34 or $35k, it sounds like a "deal" lol


----------

